# No Objection Certificate For Fathers



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

Do I need to write a letter/complete a form for my wife to accompany my children into and out of UAE?

They are visiting me on a holiday before they move out to Dubai.

We are all UK Citizens.

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

No. I almost certain that they can come in/out freely.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

No you don't need to.


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

Thanks guys, that's what I thought but, as I'm rapidly learning, this is Dubai after all....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

